# Rod Stewart layout



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

To go along with the other Rod Stewart post his layout is featured in the last issue of Model Railroader. A modest 1,500 square feet, 124 feet long, 900 feet of mainline, hundreds of structures and a model of a bridge that's 10 feet long and made from 10,000 laser cut parts. 
A lot of scratch building is done by him but he does have two guys he refers to as helpers.
If he needs a hand I'd be glad to swing by..


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

I love how he only lets train related magazines in to photograph his layout, he keeps the mass media out of it. The layout is for the personal enjoyment of himself and the others in the railroading community he has decided to share it with, nobody else. The pop - culture crowd can take a hike.

And the fact that he has seven crates of modeling equipment that he brings with him on tour is just too cool. I'd be his train crate roadie any day.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've always had a healthy respect for his work...he does most of it himself...he fits it around his family...and he only shares it with us. Just too cool...


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the cool quote about Rod Stewart, (Bolded below) if you haven't seen it before:


The husky-voiced Scottish singer, allowed Model Railroader, the world’s biggest model railway magazine, to feature his pride and joy on the front cover of its latest edition. The 62-year-old rock 'n’ railer, as he may now become known, has long craved recognition for his private hobby. He said several years ago that such an honour would *“mean more to me than the cover of Rolling Stone”. * He explained: “I’m a great model railway enthusiast and I’m building a huge layout over there in California so that takes up a little bit of time and football takes up a little bit of time.”

Here's a snippet of the Piers Morgan Interview from 2011. 

Forward to the 10:15 mark where Stewart starts to Talk about his layout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPPewP_z2GE


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

And no matter what Piers said or how he asked, the answer was no.

Cameras are not allowed. You may come up as a private guest, that's it, no photography.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Are there pics of his layout anywhere


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Piers Morgan is an idiot.

Rod Stewart rocks....his layout was also featured a couple years ago in MR (i've got both issues.) It was interesting to see the areas that he reworked. That city and the extreme amount of detail he puts into it is incredible.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Ml-toys said:


> Are there pics of his layout anywhere


Just go to Yahoo search and enter "Rod Stewart Model Railroad", and a slough of pictures of his layout will come up.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

To be honest I assumed (like others I'm sure) that being a multi-millionaire he simply paid others to build the layout for him. Then I read the MR article and was delighted to find that he scratchbuilt the vast majority of the structures on the layout. And the fact that he wants to keep the layout to himself and fellow modellers is a credit to him.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

And in like manner, Neil Young is into O gauge and has an awesome layout too !


----------

